# Vermin infestation



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We have a lovely metal decorative cupboard called an explorer and today I was dusting it and there was what I can only call an infestation, horrible rats were all over it . I tried my best to get rid of them, I did the usual things, scritching their ears and blowing raspberrys on their bellys but they still wouldnt leave, what should I do? Ive attached pics to show you what terrible beasties they are. Please be warned the pictures are pretty horrifying


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG you have rats everywhere TDM :frown2:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

How could you allow such a thing in your house!....


 what absolutly gorgeous little faces they have


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know, I know, its terribly shameful, Im going to keep trying the rasperry belly, head scritch method for a while longer to see if I get rid. Is there any food I can put down that will encourage them to leave because this spag bol isnt working at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I think some scrambled egg might help


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I second the scrambled egg! If you do mangage to get them to leave then i will happily take that metal cupboard away for you so it dosnt happen again, free of charge of course


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh I can try them with some of that tomorrow to see if it works, how do you know so much, you dont have an infestation too do you?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no oh poor you!!! Yes bait them scrambled eggs then trap them with lots of lap cuddles!!!

Bless them!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no that is terrible I feel your pain.
I've just had 14 of them scurrying around on my bed!!!!!
They were licking me, pulling at my hair and laying inside my trousers.
I managed to trap them in the same metal thing that u have tdm. I don't know what to do...........

You have some beauties there tdm.
The black hooded with the thick stripe looks exactly like my Hector.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

: that cheeky monkey in the second pic is smiling (his cute white cheek markings) because his evil plan to take over your house is complete!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oh no you got ones who have lost their fur too 
call me I'll dispose of those for you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tagalong said:


> oh no you got ones who have lost their fur too
> call me I'll dispose of those for you


I think those two have some terrible disease, they both went for me when I opened the cupboard doors, I was lucky to escape without being totally mauled, as it was they managed to get a few nasty licks in


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

trap em and post them to me  I'll keep in my rat prison make em meet other bald inmates


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

tagalong said:


> trap em and post them to me  I'll keep in my rat prison make em meet other bald inmates


I will if I can, but Im terrified of all rodents so I doubt I'll manage it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Put lots of hammocks in I find this works as it traps them and they end up falling asleep in them.
All u gotta do then is unclip and wrap them up in it.
Job done.
But be quick as they can move when they sense humans!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh TDM!
I will be round first thing in the morning. I will trick them to run into a big box I have. Then I will take them away and errr, dispose of them for you.

Blade, seeing as you already have yours trapped I will just wheel yours away for you. I can get a van big enough.

No need to thank me for this great service I'm providing for you


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh bewitched that would be great I have them ready now come quick before they realise the plan of action!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Something terrible has happened, there is a metal and plastic box that I keep upstairs, its got bars on the top and a plastic base, well I usually keep some toys and shredded paper in there and I put a little bowl with seeds in there ever day for decoration, well Ive noticed the little bowl has been emptying, I put it down to evaporation, it wasnt, guess what else was in there  absolutely disgusting, I wonder if they will go away if I keep putting the little bowls of food in and hit them with the tips of my fingers and my lips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohh my, you really do have a problem there  I would send them all to me


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Ohh my, you really do have a problem there  I would send them all to me


Uuuurrrgh what would you do with them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Uuuurrrgh what would you do with them?


Well I'd pack them off to the nearest field of course


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Well I'd pack them off to the nearest field of course


Well if I can trap them I'll post them to you in jiffy bags but Im literally terrified of rodents so I dont think I would dare get that close to them really


----------

